# Water Softeners



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Where do you guys get your water softeners? Online or locally? My main supplier stocks one model it's a Marlo with a Clack head 30,000 grain $760. A local water softener company will sell direct with a similar style with an osmonic/autotrol head for $800. I think he probably buys the parts and assembles the units himself. This is for my Mother so I gotta be sure I do my homework. :laughing: What's the best out there without getting un needed bells and whistles? Thanks


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a Fleck man myself. I buy them online and can get a 40,000 grain 5600 Econominder delivered for a pretty good price. I have to assemble it myself but that's no big deal. I will sometimes jazz it up with a chrome sleave and that adds a few bucks to the price.

I think a 7000 or Proflow is a couple bucks more if you need the increased flow rates.





Paul


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://prosystemswatertreatment.com

These are what I use. Electronic metered head cycles based on water used and the hardness you set instead of a one size/cycle fits all analog timer. Saves salt snd water. Way less than your quote. These are for plumbers only. They dont sell this to the public or water treatment companies. Excellent warranty and support.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I always have a water sample analyzed first and have the softner/filter custom made to suit the needs of that particular customer. That gives a little edge over a off the shelf unit from the big box stores. Meter or timer? If your Mom is not a big user of water a meter may be better than a timer.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*45,000 grain CLACK*

go with a Clack unit... the 45,000 grain works for 
everyone pretty well... that is the only one I put in.

the autotrol unit is a pain in the neck if you have to 
fool with all the cams and springs in the thing....

put anything smaller than a 45,000 in
and you have to gamble on them 
complaining about hearing the thing regenerate too many times and too often... . 

I would rather oversize a 
system than to undersize one....

the 45,000 clack unit can be got around here from AQUA SYSTEMS for about 650.00


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a kinetico guy myself,no electricity, a fraction of salt usage as well as limited water wasted, has a 10 year warranty across the board and has virtually no slippage, cant go wrong!


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> I'm a kinetico guy myself,no electricity, a fraction of salt usage as well as limited water wasted, has a 10 year warranty across the board and has virtually no slippage, cant go wrong!


How about an intro?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't follow? I'm new to Internet forums


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Here

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

